# Mullet Enduro E-Bikes 160-180mm



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Due to excessive laziness on my behalf and the plethora of bikes out there. I'd like you internet E-Bike experts to list me all the Mullet Enduro E-bikes out there in the 160-180mm travel range. 

Please don't list anything less than 160mm of travel and then try and convince me that less travel is better. I want MOAR!


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

Specialized Kenevo SL 170mm travel, can be MX'd in high position.
YT Decoy MX 170f/165r
Santa Cruz Bullit 170mm Mx

Blanking on more right now....


----------



## madsen203 (10 mo ago)

Intense MX Pro (or expert). 2021 can be had for 10% off and are available. Component spec is excellent. Not far off in terms of weight or component level to those of bikes 50% more in cost.

i have this bike and LOVE it. Magura MT7 brakes, Shimano EP8 motor with easy to swap batteries, Ohlins top of the line suspension (on the MX PRO).

i picked mine up for $7400 OTD. Likely could be had cheaper if you live in a state without sale tax.


----------



## madsen203 (10 mo ago)

madsen203 said:


> Intense MX Pro (or expert). 2021 can be had for 10% off and are available. Component spec is excellent. Not far off in terms of weight or component level to those of bikes 50% more in cost.
> 
> i have this bike and LOVE it. Magura MT7 brakes, Shimano EP8 motor with easy to swap batteries, Ohlins top of the line suspension (on the MX PRO).
> 
> i picked mine up for $7400 OTD. Likely could be had cheaper if you live in a state without sale tax.


Suspension travel: 170 front, 155 rear.

haven’t felt the need for much more than that and it is very well balanced based on the suspension progression from the rear.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

madsen203 said:


> Suspension travel: 170 front, 155 rear.
> 
> haven’t felt the need for much more than that and it is very well balanced based on the suspension progression from the rear.


155 is not enough for me. 160 is my min spec, ideally i want 170+.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Plus 1 on the Intense Tazer MX Pro(Ohlins Suspension) or Expert (DVO Suspension)! Great bikes and can be had from motorcycle stores at a discounted price. My Expert was $6000 new. I’ve added a **** ton of upgrades: Hayes Dominion Brakes,Factor hubs laced to DT Swiss Ex511 hoops,& a Fox 36 front fork. The bike is bad ass!

YT has the Enduro Decoy. I wanted that one but they haven't been available. At the time the Decoy and the Tazer were close in spec,but I think the new YT is slightly different?

When I upgrade it will be the YT Decoy.


----------



## Mikevdv (Sep 26, 2018)

Scott e ransom haven’t researched it at all 
But fits your category


----------



## madsen203 (10 mo ago)

CRM6 said:


> View attachment 1979865
> 
> Plus 1 on the Intense Tazer MX Pro(Ohlins Suspension) or Expert (DVO Suspension)! Great bikes and can be had from motorcycle stores at a discounted price. My Expert was $6000 new. I’ve added a **** ton of upgrades: Hayes Dominion Brakes,Factor hubs laced to DT Swiss Ex511 hoops,& a Fox 36 front fork. The bike is bad ass!
> 
> ...


Nice Tazer. Mine has a red sticker on it and I debated pulling it off. Yours looks factory with the sticker removed.
I love this bike. It just works. Can take a beating too!


----------



## nautilus (Apr 26, 2008)

Kenevo at 180mm stock or close to 190mm with a longer shock (I did this and still have clearance with a 2.8 recon). It's 27.5 front by default but rides great with a 29er up front.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

My buddy loves his Santa Cruz Bullitt. Mullet and 170/170 IIRC.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

madsen203 said:


> Nice Tazer. Mine has a red sticker on it and I debated pulling it off. Yours looks factory with the sticker removed.
> I love this bike. It just works. Can take a beating too!
> 
> View attachment 1979882


Yes,the red sticker has been removed and that is what’s underneath. I have a green decal kit I was going to install but I like this look better! These are tough bikes and can take a beating!


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

Haibike nduro is 180 180. mine has 27 5 in the front, but you can easily put a 29 wheel.

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Husqvarna Hard Cross. It's 27.5" front and rear, but it can easily put a 29x wheel up front.

You might also consider the Husqvarna Mountain Cross. It's only 150mm of travel front and rear, but it is a mullet and rides very well.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

A mate mine has a husky, it goes well. Id prefer carbon if possible. 

So far the yt is winning. But i am worried about that 540wh battery is enough. 

What are your thought on battery size?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

plummet said:


> A mate mine has a husky, it goes well. Id prefer carbon if possible.
> 
> So far the yt is winning. But i am worried about that 540wh battery is enough.
> 
> What are your thought on battery size?


This is a fantastic value!








YT US


Decoy Uncaged 9




us.yt-industries.com




My Tazer has 500wh and I’ve really not had any issues with charge time. Battery life has deminished some. Buying an extra battery for mine isn’t too expensive,but the larger watt hour batteries can get over a grand.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

plummet said:


> A mate mine has a husky, it goes well. Id prefer carbon if possible.
> 
> So far the yt is winning. But i am worried about that 540wh battery is enough.
> 
> What are your thought on battery size?


I'm a fan of larger batteries since they let you ride farther, faster, or both.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

plummet said:


> A mate mine has a husky, it goes well. Id prefer carbon if possible.
> 
> So far the yt is winning. But i am worried about that 540wh battery is enough.
> 
> What are your thought on battery size?


540wh is kinda small if you ride with other ebikes frequently. If you have the smallest battery in a group you will likely have range anxiety the whole time, which is not fun.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

How long would you expect a 540wh to last ridden at full power in anger?

Ps i'll typically do a 300 to 500m vert climb/descent. Steep up, gnargly down.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

plummet said:


> How long would you expect a 540wh to last ridden at full power in anger?
> 
> Ps i'll typically do a 300 to 500m vert climb/descent. Steep up, gnargly down.


Hard to say, I never rode my full powered ebikes in full boost mode. But for me my lowest I’d get is 15mi, 3600’ in boost; and max is about 30 mi, 5500’ in eco. (Sorry, you’re gonna have to convert those units to metric).


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> Hard to say, I never rode my full powered ebikes in full boost mode. But for me my lowest I’d get is 15mi, 3600’ in boost; and max is about 30 mi, 5500’ in eco. (Sorry, you’re gonna have to convert those units to metric).


What is your bike and battery size? is 3600 and 5500 vertical feet?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Like RBoardman said, a 540 W battery on a full size ebike just won't cut it if you ride with others that probably will have at least 640 W and 700 W batteries.
My buddy's YT with the smaller battery is always having to cut his ride short or risk running out of juice when riding with the Levo guys!
He is waiting for YT to come out with a 640 W battery so he can upgrade his ebike!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

plummet said:


> What is your bike and battery size? is 3600 and 5500 vertical feet?


I had a YT Decoy with 540wh, Commencal Meta Power with 630wh, and now a Kenevo SL with 320wh. 

Yes, vertical feet on my Decoy.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> I had a YT Decoy with 540wh, Commencal Meta Power with 630wh, and now a Kenevo SL with 320wh.
> 
> Yes, vertical feet on my Decoy.


Thats a fruit box of bikes. Care to compare them for me?


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

plummet said:


> How long would you expect a 540wh to last ridden at full power in anger?
> 
> Ps i'll typically do a 300 to 500m vert climb/descent. Steep up, gnargly down.


My Tazer has 504wh battery. I typically ride at Kanuga bike park which has 500ft climb. Typically I can get 6-8 laps in at full boost until my battery dies completely. I have a couple buddies with Levo 640wh and they can get a couple more laps than I. Almost 11 miles,3000ft of climbing,& one hour and six minutes. That's full boost and averaging 10mph.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, this is ticking all my boxes.... other than I will have to sell my spleen firstborn child and my dead grandmother's ashes. 

Boös - Unno


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

I love my Intenser Tazer Pro. Ohlins TTX coil shock, Smashpot 180mm Fox 38, Di2 shifting.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Hard to beat Specialized Kenevo:








Turbo Kenevo | Specialized.com







www.specialized.com




$6000 throw a 29” wheel in there and you’re good to go
remove the 2.5mm spacer from rear shock = 188mm travel
Big negative is the 500wh battery. Try to sell that one and pick up 700wh battery.
When you have an ebike, why not get more travel?
I have this bike and swapped all the good stuff off my old ebike:
Manitou Dorodo
29” wheel
AXS dropper, derailuer and shifter.
Fox X2 locally tuned
This ebike is a mini DH bike that climbs like a goat
View attachment 1981897
View attachment 1981897


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> Hard to beat Specialized Kenevo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy Specialized. Their motors are known to die, and while they'll replace them without questions during warranty, you're screwed outside of the warranty period.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> I wouldn't buy Specialized. Their motors are known to die, and while they'll replace them without questions during warranty, you're screwed outside of the warranty period.


My at the time less than a year old Tazer needed a motor and battery, my friends year old Bullet needed a new motor, my Levo needed 2 motors. Each motor Specialized gave me the updated version with bigger belt and better bearings. Hopefully the latest updates have taken care of most the issues. No ebike out there is perfect, but Specialized I’m sure is one of the biggest sellers of ebikes. Each repair was completed fast and free of charge with many dealers available world wide.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> My at the time less than a year old Tazer needed a motor and battery, my friends year old Bullet needed a new motor, my Levo needed 2 motors. Each motor Specialized gave me the updated version with bigger belt and better bearings. Hopefully the latest updates have taken care of most the issues. No ebike out there is perfect, but Specialized I’m sure is one of the biggest sellers of ebikes. Each repair was completed fast and free of charge with many dealers available world wide.


You pretty much just proved my point. Specialized has been making eMTBs longer than most people, yet two of their motors still died. I wouldn't ever want to own one outside of warranty.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

bad mechanic said:


> You pretty much just proved my point. Specialized has been making eMTBs longer than most people, yet two of their motors still died. I wouldn't ever want to own one outside of warranty.


And I mentioned 2 motors from Shimano, but nothing on that from you on. My brother just bought a Gen 3 Levo last month knowing Specialized stands behind their product. Again, hopefully these last updates have taken care of the majority of the issues out there. 

From what I’ve read out there the Brose motor has gone through at least 3 major hardware changes to the motor and many software changes as well. All 2019 and newer Levos/Kenevos that do have motor issues, gets the exact same newer version that’s in the latest Gen 3 Levo. 

Specialized extended the motor warranty on 2019-2020 to 4yrs and is transferable to a new owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212 (Aug 19, 2017)

I ride a focus sam2 in mullet, it’s amazing and super value !!! It comes as 29er standard but a straight forward swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Loam Wolf just did an ebike shootout, both Enduro and All-Mountain. 








Home


The Loam Wolf provides trusted mountain bike and EMTB news. We test latest products in the industry to offer you a reliable review. Read the latest now!




theloamwolf.com


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

plummet said:


> Well, this is ticking all my boxes.... other than I will have to sell my spleen firstborn child and my dead grandmother's ashes.
> 
> Boös - Unno


That does look interesting.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

KRob said:


> That does look interesting.


They dont ship to NZ..... grrrrrr


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Levo with long travel cascade link and just up the front to 170 or the scott ebike forgot the model.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

Why not a Reign? 160/170 and as reliable as any other brand


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Haggis said:


> Why not a Reign? 160/170 and as reliable as any other brand


Yep it would be. But too main stream for me. I do enjoy some boutique factor. Having a bike that not every man and his dog owns gets extra votes.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

plummet said:


> Yep it would be. But too main stream for me. I do enjoy some boutique factor. Having a bike that not every man and his dog owns gets extra votes.


The Yeti would be a natural fit then - costs way more and performs the same, but announces your determination to stand out regardless.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Haggis said:


> The Yeti would be a natural fit then - costs way more and performs the same, but announces your determination to stand out regardless.


Classic.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've been working my way through the Loam Wolf 2022 eBike reviews and you should definitely take a look at the Scott Ransom eRide. Half as much money as many of the bling bling bikes and they scored it 9+ out of ten. They loved it. Fits your long travel criteria with a 180 rear and they felt that didn't hinder it's playfulness or climbing ability at all either.

The other "budget/lower spec" bike they really really had a hard time finding anything wrong with was the YT Decoy MX Core 3

Hard to argue with the Turbo Levo 3. It's like all the other bikes are just trying to be as good. More travel? Consider the Kenevo or I think you can extend the travel on the Levo with a link or removing a spacer . I think the Brose motor issues are blown out of proportion because there's so many more of them out there you hear more about it.. Not a huge Specialized fan but their dealer network is huge and it seems they are taking care of any issues with the 5 year warranty. I have the Turbo Levo (gen 2) Comp and have had zero issues with the motor..... and it's smooth, torquey, well integrated, and quiet.


----------



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

Are there any e-bikes in the 170-180mm category that have 29.5" tires front/rear? I'd like to keep commonality between my other bike.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

pufferjumper said:


> Are there any e-bikes in the 170-180mm category that have 29.5" tires front/rear? I'd like to keep commonality between my other bike.


29.5” - are you inventing a new standard?


----------

